# Short hair - hot! Long hair - not!



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...have you ever seen winona ryder in 'girl,interrupted' northe?



Of course! Winona is on my list of all-time beauties (but only if her hair is short). I watched 'V for Vendetta' the other day and was pleasantly surprised when Natalie Portman joined the close-cropped brigade of beauties!

I suspect I'm wandering off-topic now, but here's a picture to show you what I mean:

Before, long hair, boring:







After, short hair, lovely!:


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Of course! Winona is on my list of all-time beauties (but only if her hair is short). I watched 'V for Vendetta' the other day and was pleasantly surprised when Natalie Portman joined the close-cropped brigade of beauties!
> 
> I suspect I'm wandering off-topic now, but here's a picture to show you what I mean:
> 
> Before, long hair, boring:
> After, short hair, lovely!:



lol yeah natalie portman is hot too.  maybe I have a thing for short haired women aswell 

Another one... Charlize Theron with long hair = generic pretty blonde, Charlize Theron with short hair = hot:


----------



## Northerner

Thought I'd move this to off-topic where I can expand on my theory!

Talking about Patrick Swayze today had me thinking of why I liked Demi Moore in Ghost so much:

Short hair - hot!






Long hair - not!


----------



## katie

eww, it might be the picture, but from these i'd say she looks better with long hair. and she looks better now she's older but that might be down to the toyboy (or surgery).  I think she looks too butch with short hair lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Ahem >>> they dont look very feminine !! My hair is just above my waist , and not boring !!! Grrr   Girls long hair >>> boys short hair !!! *


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ahem >>> they dont look very feminine !! My hair is just above my waist , and not boring !!! Grrr   Girls long hair >>> boys short hair !!! *



i think they all look feminine apart from Demi Moore. i wish i could pull off short hair like the others.

i had short hair once and didnt look very feminine haha!  I love having long hair   just above your waist?? how do u put up with that?? mine already takes ages to wash and dry lol.


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i think they all look feminine apart from Demi Moore. i wish i could pull off short hair like the others.
> 
> i had short hair once and didnt look very feminine haha!  I love having long hair   just above your waist?? how do u put up with that?? mine already takes ages to wash and dry lol.



*Ive always had long hair , it was once to my knees !  I had it cut just below my shoulders once though >>> facebook pics  Its grown again now and Im about an inch above my waist now . Mine doesnt take that long to dry >> blonde hair dries quicker apparently !    Also it grows really fast !! its like bloody grass lol *


----------



## sasha1

I've got long dark hair ....  .... but I've had all different lengths and colours ..... but at the mo its just above my waist .... 

Hey Northerner ... the lovely Kate Bush has long hair ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

OK, DM probably not the best example, but I did like her in Ghost, but nothing else (OK, maybe GI Jane!)

What about Natalie Imbruglia?

Short hair - hot!






Long hair - not!


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Ive always had long hair , it was once to my knees ! I had it cut just below my shoulders once though >>> facebook pics Its grown again now and Im about an inch above my waist now . Mine doesnt take that long to dry >> blonde hair dries quicker apparently !    Also it grows really fast !! its like bloody grass lol *



hehe yeah ive seen those pics, wow that is long.  Mine grows reeeaaally fast too and I was born blonde so maybe thats why  hehe.

I used to have really long hair: 





But then I decided to get it more styled:  





I do miss having really long hair  but the more styled version helps to hide my kate bush ears haha! at the moment it's kinda in between and im not sure what to do?! help lol.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> OK, DM probably not the best example, but I did like her in Ghost, but nothing else (OK, maybe GI Jane!)
> 
> What about Natalie Imbruglia?



i nearly mentioned her earlier. torn video = hot


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ...I do miss having really long hair  but the more styled version helps to hide my kate bush ears haha! at the moment it's kinda in between and im not sure what to do?! help lol.



Nothing wrong with Kate's ears! Cut it short! Cut it short!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Nothing wrong with Kate's ears! Cut it short! Cut it short!



*Nooooo Dont!!!!!! grow it Long again Twin!!  Atleast with long hair you can put it up or have it down ! I have to have mine up for work though unless Im working at home .*


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Nothing wrong with Kate's ears! Cut it short! Cut it short!



uh oh, i better keep it long then


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Nooooo Dont!!!!!! grow it Long again Twin!!  Atleast with long hair you can put it up or have it down ! I have to have mine up for work though unless Im working at home .*



i would never get it _that_ short, i would look like a man lol!!

I might keep it long but maybe get a fringe?! not sure if it would suit me though. def need some new layers...

any hair dressers in the house?? lol

oh and im rubbish at putting my hair up, my hair is fine and just falls out when i try to put it up in any other way apart from a ponytail - it's so rubbish.


----------



## Northerner

One that breaks the rule...

Kate Bush, short hair - hot!






Long hair - hot!


----------



## DiabeticDave

I have short hair girls!!!!!.......


----------



## insulinaddict09

DiabeticDave said:


> I have short hair girls!!!!!.......



*Hehehe Yes well short hair is ok on guys lol *


----------



## rossi_mac

Well interesting debate here guys sorry I've come along so late!

Well I'm with the long hair girls I'm affraid, no question, however some of those pics of short hair are still hot!

Shaved my head for many years myself (saved a small fourtune) but now pay some fool to keep it a tidy length!!


----------



## Sugarbum

OMG what is going on here?!?!?

Clearly *some* people arent getting their eyes checked once a year!!!! That picture of Demi Moore with SHORT hair is awful! She looks like a boy, no?

Please dont cut your hair off Katie! LONG HAIR IS BEST!


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> One that breaks the rule...
> 
> Kate Bush, short hair - hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long hair - hot!



You've just made me go weak at the knees.....


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> You've just made me go weak at the knees.....



Imagine how I feel tez - having to look at the real thing day after day! (Oh, what a giveaway!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Imagine how I feel tez - having to look at the real thing day after day! (Oh, what a giveaway!)



*You have my utmost sympathy  Northerner *


----------



## Freddie99

For me it's got to be short hair with a set of sideburns. Blokes should have short hair. Anything over ears/covering face looks poofy to me.


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Well interesting debate here guys sorry I've come along so late!
> 
> Well I'm with the long hair girls I'm affraid, no question, however some of those pics of short hair are still hot!
> 
> Shaved my head for many years myself (saved a small fourtune) but now pay some fool to keep it a tidy length!!



definitely pay rossi, it looks better than shaving it yourself!



Sugarbum said:


> OMG what is going on here?!?!?
> 
> Clearly *some* people arent getting their eyes checked once a year!!!! That picture of Demi Moore with SHORT hair is awful! She looks like a boy, no?
> 
> Please dont cut your hair off Katie! LONG HAIR IS BEST!



hehe yeah she does look like a boy, the rest look good though!  
When I say short, I mean the second picture of me.  I would never cut my hair any shorter  I would look a lot worse than demi lol.  But i think I will keep it longer and just get some layers!



insulinaddict09 said:


> *You have my utmost sympathy  Northerner *



hey, KB is the sex!


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> For me it's got to be short hair with a set of sideburns. Blokes should have short hair. Anything over ears/covering face looks poofy to me.



cant believe you would say that about my brother!








but seriously, sideburns??


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> definitely pay rossi, it looks better than shaving it yourself!



I used to be tempted to go bic head! But then thought people would see the scars from when my mother kept dropping me on my head when I was young!!! Yeah defo to much of a thuggie look! The professional look for me Layers ehy! Cool I guess!! Any crazy colours for Aus??


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I used to be tempted to go bic head! But then thought people would see the scars from when my mother kept dropping me on my head when I was young!!! Yeah defo to much of a thuggie look! The professional look for me Layers ehy! Cool I guess!! Any crazy colours for Aus??



oh, that explains a few things rossi... 

dont worry, layers are just normal... most girls have layers  I was thinking of going red, but ive since decided to just start making it lighter (i dye my hair all the time) because it always gets bleached by the sun no matter how dark I have it, grr!


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> cant believe you would say that about my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, sideburns??




Hahaha have you never noticed Tom has sideburns!!?? 
hey Twin , does your bro know hes famous on duk now ! hehe i like his hair btw , i think longer hair on some guys is ok


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hahaha have you never noticed Tom has sideburns!!??
> hey Twin , does your bro know hes famous on duk now ! hehe i like his hair btw , i think longer hair on some guys is ok



no I hadnt really noticed hehe, but I do remember seeing a facebook status about them...

he doesnt know... and he never will, mwahahaha.  Yeah I really like longer hair on some guys.


----------



## aymes

I have very short hair so obviously agree with the original premise of this thread...!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> I have very short hair so obviously agree with the original premise of this thread...!



Even if there is a rule Aymes, there are many exceptions


----------



## Caroline

My hair is shoulder length, but I'd like to get it all cut off, short hair saves money on things like shampoo and when you don't have to wash it, you get more time for a proper soak in the bath.

Recently one of the girls at work had her long hair cut into a very boyish style and died blond, it made her look very butch. One of the guys who had long hair which he tied into a pony tail had his below shoulder length hair cut and he looks dishier than ever!


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> cant believe you would say that about my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, sideburns??



Yup, I have grown a rather fine set of them. Yeah, as for your brothers hair, well, I wouldn't be seen dead with hair like that! I love to be able to see my ears!


----------



## SacredHeart

May I just add that V for Vendetta is one of my favourite films ever? 

Natalie Portman is the sex with the short hair, I have to agree. I think short vs long very much depends on the individual, and their bone structure. Though, having said that, I really miss my short hair and how quick it was to style. I wonder if I could pull it off again now that I've lost weight (particularly on my face )


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> May I just add that V for Vendetta is one of my favourite films ever?
> 
> Natalie Portman is the sex with the short hair, I have to agree. I think short vs long very much depends on the individual, and their bone structure. Though, having said that, I really miss my short hair and how quick it was to style. I wonder if I could pull it off again now that I've lost weight (particularly on my face )



You are right, of course Becky - it does very much depend on whether the person actually suits short hair! I think my point with the thread is that, for women who do suit short hair, I find it more attractive on them than long hair on the same person! I f you see what I mean! Some women only look good with long hair. Maybe the reason why I thing short hair looks better is down to the fact that these women do have very good bone structure - high cheekbones, delicate jawlines and long, slender necks - and long hair has the effect of hiding this.

I would imagine it's something you have to consider as an actress, although I suppose you can always wear wigs if your hair was short and the part required long.


----------



## SacredHeart

That's exactly why I grew my hair back, actually. When I went into 6th form, I cut my hair off, then when I went to uni, I streaked it red. I mean properly short as well, a bit like Miss Imbruglia's. But then when we did a show at the end of my first year at uni where I was supposed to be playing a convict from the first wave of ships to Australia, I realised that short hair didn't work well for casting. If you have long hair and the part requires short, you can cut it easily. If you're going for a casting, and don't have wigs of your own, having the wrong length hair (that can't be corrected by a quick trip to the salon) can mean no job for you in an instant. 

Having said that, no-one's chuffing casting me in anything, so I suppose I could cut it back off again really.


----------



## sofaraway

We've definatly had a thread about this before, started off by Northener aswell 

I like girls with short and long hair. But tend to prefer feminine girls with short hair. I love Wionna Ryder and I like rhianna with short hair. 

I actually like Demi Moore in the photo, but I do like some slightly butch/androgonous kinda girls


----------



## sofaraway

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=1839&highlight=short+hair

theres the old thread


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> We've definatly had a thread about this before, started off by Northener aswell
> 
> I like girls with short and long hair. But tend to prefer feminine girls with short hair. I love Wionna Ryder and I like rhianna with short hair.
> 
> I actually like Demi Moore in the photo, but I do like some slightly butch/androgonous kinda girls



haha dont draw attention to northe's crazy obssession  (and to the fact i joined in last time too )

speaking of androgony:

Shane!! 






I mean Katherine Moennig.  Who I probably mentioned last time aswell hehe.


----------



## sofaraway

Yep i joined in aswell lol 

Katherine Moennig is hot


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> haha dont draw attention to northe's crazy obssession  (and to the fact i joined in last time too )...



Oops!

How about this, Alyssa Milano - short hair, hot!







Long hair - not!


----------



## Donald

Northerner said:


> Oops!
> 
> How about this, Alyssa Milano - short hair, hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long hair - not!



now that my cup of tea good looking woman


----------



## Northerner

Can't leave the lovely (short-haired) Winona out of the thread!

Short hair - hot!






Long hair - not!






A particularly strong argument for my case, I believe!


----------



## katie

sofaraway said:


> Yep i joined in aswell lol
> 
> Katherine Moennig is hot



ehem edit: I would consider lesbianism with shane

(had to edit because northe might tell me off for what I wrote the first time)



Northerner said:


> Can't leave the lovely (short-haired) Winona out of the thread!
> 
> Short hair - hot!
> 
> 
> Long hair - not!
> 
> 
> A particularly strong argument for my case, I believe!



hehe totally agree, she looks soo much better with short hair!!


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> ehem edit: I would consider lesbianism with shane
> 
> (had to edit because northe might tell me off for what I wrote the first time)
> 
> 
> 
> hehe totally agree, she looks soo much better with short hair!!



Not commenting on first part.

I agree with you both, however it's a bad photo, she looks grumpy and is buried in the ground or something! If it was a better photo with a happy face and decently dressed the difference wouldn't be so great!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> Not commenting on first part.
> 
> I agree with you both, however it's a bad photo, she looks grumpy and is buried in the ground or something! If it was a better photo with a happy face and decently dressed the difference wouldn't be so great!



haha why not?? 

yes it is a bad pic hehe, she does look good with long hair but I definitely think she looks better with short hair - going on the films Ive seen her in.


----------



## Steff

i thought the bottom pic was eminem, but then again my glasses aint been cleaned for 2 weeks


----------



## Northerner

My current favourite from girls Aloud:

Sarah Harding,

Short hair - hot!






Long hair - not!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Not commenting on first part.
> 
> I agree with you both, however it's a bad photo, she looks grumpy and is buried in the ground or something! If it was a better photo with a happy face and decently dressed the difference wouldn't be so great!



Haha! That's what all these adverts do - they always show the 'before' as some miserable, unsmiling person with their belly pushed out and the 'after' with a big grin and holding it all in!

Oops! I did it again with the SH pics!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> My current favourite from girls Aloud:
> 
> Sarah Harding,
> 
> Short hair - hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long hair - not!



wats up with her nose has cheryl been smacking people again


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> i thought the bottom pic was eminem, but then again my glasses aint been cleaned for 2 weeks



Haha! pmsl!


----------



## katie

steff09 said:


> i thought the bottom pic was eminem, but then again my glasses aint been cleaned for 2 weeks



hahaha eminiem! have u seen him recently? his face has none funny...



Northerner said:


> Haha! That's what all these adverts do - they always show the 'before' as some miserable, unsmiling person with their belly pushed out and the 'after' with a big grin and holding it all in!
> 
> Oops! I did it again with the SH pics!



lol yeah they do, show a rough pic 

Northe I have to say liking sarah harding is wrong on so many levels. she is unattractive and REALLY annoying URGH.  Cheryl Cole is far more attractive!


----------



## Northerner

Katie, I can't deny that CC is probably one of the most attractive women I've ever seen - she is so pretty it hurts to watch her sometimes! Actually, that brings things neatly around to Dannii Minogue, who's looking hot now she has that short haircut on X factor!


----------



## Steff

Northe I have to say liking sarah harding is wrong on so many levels. she is unattractive and REALLY annoying URGH.  Cheryl Cole is far more attractive![/QUOTE]

agreed she is very attractive mrs cole


----------



## Steff




----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Katie, I can't deny that CC is probably one of the most attractive women I've ever seen - she is so pretty it hurts to watch her sometimes! Actually, that brings things neatly around to Dannii Minogue, who's looking hot now she has that short haircut on X factor!



yep she was even pretty as a chav, but now she's got stylists it's just an unfair amount of attractiveness lol.

Danni Minogue is nice, but hope she goes easy on the surgery/botox, sometimes she struggles to smile


----------



## katie

woah her eyes are bluuue


----------



## Steff




----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> yep she was even pretty as a chav, but now she's got stylists it's just an unfair amount of attractiveness lol.
> 
> Danni Minogue is nice, but hope she goes easy on the surgery/botox, sometimes she struggles to smile



I feel sorry for Dannii sitting next to Cheryl - it must have been so much easier to sit next to Sharon Osborne!! Cheryl is astonishing.

This one is better steff - short hair! ( I see you beat me to it!)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I feel sorry for Dannii sitting next to Cheryl - it must have been so much easier to sit next to Sharon Osborne!! Cheryl is astonishing.
> 
> This one is better steff - short hair!



ok i wil let you off grr you got admins rights  of course i beat you to it we cant have your post ratios going up tp quick


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I feel sorry for Dannii sitting next to Cheryl - it must have been so much easier to sit next to Sharon Osborne!! Cheryl is astonishing.
> This one is better steff - short hair! ( I see you beat me to it!)



yeah i think she found it difficult at first   it could be worse though, like me sitting next to both of them - god that would be awful lol.

sharon osborne has recently had a facelift! (another one!) I saw her on celebrity adrenaline junky and she looked very stretched.


----------



## Steff




----------



## Northerner

Now, I don't think Kelly Osborne can quite pull it off - she doesn't have the good bone structure we were talking about earlier. Although she still looks better with shorter hair!


----------



## rossi_mac

A lot of good points here guys, last casing one Kelly O, how any years are between those pictures???


----------



## Steff

not so nice 











alot better


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> A lot of good points here guys, last casing one Kelly O, how any years are between those pictures???



Well, she's certainly a lot skinnier in the 2008 picture!


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> not so nice
> 
> 
> alot better



Good pick Steff! I nearly started watching Corrie again when she came on it! Wonder what happened to the guys from HearSay?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Well, she's certainly a lot skinnier in the 2008 picture!



she got bigger again after than and had now got skinny! she lost 2 stone training for the US version of Strickly Come Dancing.  She does look better, but her face is still round 

ive been reading too many tabloids


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> she got bigger again after than and had now got skinny! she lost 2 stone training for the US version of Strickly Come Dancing.  She does look better, but her face is still round
> 
> ive been reading too many tabloids



You're our celebrity gossip correspondent!


----------



## sofaraway

Sarah Harding- Don't like her at all
Chery Cole- very nice, didn't like her before I saw her on xfactor but she seems nice on there and she puts up with ashley who's a bit of an idiot. 
I'm loving Danni's hairstyle, it's different on each audition location, sometimes a fringe sometimes not.


----------



## Steff

so much better


----------



## Northerner

Nice one Steff! I think this one is even better - shorter!


----------



## Steff

NOT NOT











HOT HOT 

thats sharon stone btw


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for that one Steff - she's always been 'on my list' since Total Recall, and when she cut her hair short - even better! She's also the same age as me - 50! Can you believe it? A lot better looking than Madonna, who's also 50.


----------



## Steff

lol yes she is looking good aint she is she the oldest one in the thread then ?


----------



## Steff

think thats just beat sharon stone


----------



## Northerner

steff09;59904...
think thats just beat sharon stone[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> She does! She was born in 1948, so is now 60 going on 61! Not particularly keen on her, but she does look much better as she got older. I think she hit the big time when she was only about 14!


----------



## Steff

yeah she did boom bang a bang in 69


----------



## Northerner

steff09 said:


> yeah she did boom bang a bang in 69



I actually remember watching that!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I actually remember watching that!



goodness me northener and you admit it lol


----------



## Steff

in her case i think longer is better


----------



## Steff

definetly shorter is better


----------



## Northerner

I do like Victoria Beckham's hair, but find the rest of her way too skinny and odd.


----------



## katie

lol totally agree northe, not sure how anyone could fancy posh!

aww i love alanis. used to be a big fan and saw her live once.


----------



## Steff

can anyone find a piccie of sinead o conner with long hair i cant


----------



## katie

she popped up again in the search for sinead!


----------



## Steff

NOT








HOT


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> THANKS KATIE never seen it like that


----------



## katie

totally agree steff, 'bianca' looks so much better with the short hair she usually has now when off screen  her hair in east enders is awful, bet she hates having to have it like that!

i had never seen sinead's like that either  she looks more feminine I think!


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Sinead O'Connor is astonishingly beautiful with short hair - even when fully cropped! She has the most amazing eyes (and voice! I love her singing!)

OK, she could do with smiling a bit more on this, but really gorgeous!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> totally agree steff, 'bianca' looks so much better with the short hair she usually has now when off screen  her hair in east enders is awful, bet she hates having to have it like that!
> 
> i had never seen sinead's like that either  she looks more feminine I think!



Patsy does nothing for me - I think it's the Eastenders association!

Funny how Natalie Portman comes up on the Sinead searches - just cos she has very short hair!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Sinead O'Connor is astonishingly beautiful with short hair - even when fully cropped! She has the most amazing eyes (and voice! I love her singing!)
> 
> OK, she could do with smiling a bit more on this, but really gorgeous!



even nowadays? shes err a little heavier, doesnt seem to wear makeup, looks more butch and is annoyingly political!






if only she'd wear a little makeup and ease off the man clothes she'd still look lovely


----------



## Northerner

I have to agree Katie - she's not aged well!


----------



## Steff

is anyone else guna post any piccies


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Now, I don't think Kelly Osborne can quite pull it off - she doesn't have the good bone structure we were talking about earlier. Although she still looks better with shorter hair!



looks like she's doing very well with the dancing! and she looks a lot better at the moment too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn_UgNDfufE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Steff

wow she is looking good and she is dancing real good to


----------



## runner

katie said:


> haha dont draw attention to northe's crazy obssession  (and to the fact i joined in last time too )
> 
> speaking of androgony:
> 
> Shane!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Katherine Moennig.  Who I probably mentioned last time aswell hehe.



Love this haircut!


----------



## runner

katie said:


> woah her eyes are bluuue



Coloured contact lenses I expect - Miiaaoowww!


----------



## katie

runner said:


> Coloured contact lenses I expect - Miiaaoowww!



they did look ALOT more blue in that photo lolm could have been the light, but was probably lenses 

I cant believe I forgot Audrey Tautou before:






she looks good with any type of hair though!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> they did look ALOT more blue in that photo lolm could have been the light, but was probably lenses
> 
> I cant believe I forgot Audrey Tautou before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks good with any type of hair though!



Ooh! French too! Zut alors!


----------



## aymes

One person you've left off who fits the rule well I think is Rihanna, think her short hair looks great! I'm typing on my ipod so can't do the pics thing but I'm sure someone will help out!


----------



## Steff

grr i cant make out no graphics at all god know swhats up with this pc just keep getting message saying low memory , im actually just guessing where the reply button is lol


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Ooh! French too! Zut alors!



yeah she is hawt  I just watched "Hors de Prix", you might enjoy it  Have you seen Amelie? it's a great film.

You are right aymes, Rihanna looks so much better with short hair!!


----------



## katie




----------



## aymes

thanks, knew someone would help out!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> yeah she is hawt  I just watched "Hors de Prix", you might enjoy it  Have you seen Amelie? it's a great film.
> 
> You are right aymes, Rihanna looks so much better with short hair!!



Talking (almost!) of Amelie, how about Amelle from the Sugababes with her new short hair? Hot!






Long hair, not quite so hot...


----------



## katie

ooh I hadn't seen her new hair! looks sooo much better short


----------



## williammcd

ive always prefered long hair but then thats the old hippy in me


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Talking (almost!) of Amelie, how about Amelle from the Sugababes with her new short hair? Hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nahhhhh...old hat...i had that in 80's...but the short bit was dyed blue


----------



## katie

I'm going to the hair dresser's tomorrow.  It's quite scary!  It could either turn out to be completely unremarkable or so different I cry


----------



## Northerner

Emma Watson, of Harry Potter fame, looksso much better with her short hair - really suits her!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> Emma Watson, of Harry Potter fame, looksso much better with her short hair - really suits her!



hahhaaa northe do you intend resurect this post every year? 7/10/


----------



## rossoneri

am64 said:


> hahhaaa northe do you intend resurect this post every year? 7/10



Hey I am glad he did, I have not seen this thread before.    Have to say I think you need to look at classical beauties for the definitive answer on matters of this sort.  I give you
*long haired Medusa ... clearly hot*




*short haired Venus ... clearly not* (apologies for her showing a little too much flesh but you know what these short haired girls are like!)




Watch out if you disagree with me on this one, the long haired one might just turn you into stone


----------



## Robster65

Just caught up with this thread and couldn't see the most obvious woman who transcends the short/long debate (along with kate bush)....

Kiera short....gorgeous...






Kiera long....gorgeous....






QED

Rob


----------



## Andy HB

*Or no hair at all?*


----------



## Robster65

Now that's just plain wrong.


----------



## Northerner

Andy HB said:


>



Ah! The beautiful Persis Khambatta!


----------



## runner

Northerner said:


> Emma Watson, of Harry Potter fame, looksso much better with her short hair - really suits her!



1960s Twiggy or what!  I agree, it really suits her!


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> 1960s Twiggy or what!  I agree, it really suits her!



She doesn't look as miserable as Twiggy though!


----------



## runner

True!  Northe, I believe you have a secret stash of celeb short hair cuts!


----------



## cazscot

Ah never seen this thread before...

You have all got me thinking, I am supposed to be growing my hair into a shoulder lenght bob but now I am thinking I might get it cropped a la Emma Watson style again...  

Oh decisions, decisions ...


----------



## scootdevon

*Sharon stone with short hair works fer me lol demi moore also with short hair works lol *


----------



## Northerner

runner said:


> True!  Northe, I believe you have a secret stash of celeb short hair cuts!



Erm...cough!


----------



## cazscot

Been thinking about getting my hair cut for a couple of weeks now and took the plunge...


----------



## Northerner

Looks great Carol!  Come on now all you other ladies!


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Looks great Carol!  Come on now all you other ladies!



Thanks Alan.

I highly recomend short hair girls, what is the worst that could happen...  It is only hair it will grow back if you dont like it


----------



## Northerner

I've been watching 'V' lately so I have another to add to this thread - Morena Baccarin who plays Anna:

Short hair - hot!






Long hair - well, OK she's still rather nice but I think the short hair really suits her better:


----------



## katie

Woah! she looks totally different.

Ruta-Gedmintas:

Hot:





& still totally envious of her face  :


----------



## Northerner

Is she the girl who was in Lip Service?


----------



## katie

Yes that's the one. I love my BBC 3 dramas  It's replaced Mistresses for me.
Please for Christmas can I be as skinny as her?


----------



## purpleshadez

Robster65 said:


> Just caught up with this thread and couldn't see the most obvious woman who transcends the short/long debate (along with kate bush)....
> 
> Kiera short....gorgeous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiera long....gorgeous....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QED
> 
> Rob



*Drools all over the keyboard* 

There are some fine ladies in this thread. I think it really does depend on the person with regards to hair length. There are definately those who can't pull it off!


----------



## runner

katie said:


> Yes that's the one. I love my BBC 3 dramas  It's replaced Mistresses for me.
> Please for Christmas can I be as skinny as her?



Ha ha, ditto - well not quite, she's a bit too skinny - I wouldn't feel comfortable, but love the short hair style.


----------



## katie

runner said:


> Ha ha, ditto - well not quite, she's a bit too skinny - I wouldn't feel comfortable, but love the short hair style.



I could live with it. Even half as skinny would do


----------



## Northerner

I've just realised that alien women generally seem to have short hair - T'Pol in Enterprise and Major Kira in Deep Space Nine, Anna in V, plus Seven of Nine in Voyager wore her hair up when she was supposed to be Borg, but down when supposed to be fully human. Perhaps I should move to another planet! 

edit: have just realised they are fictional characters


----------



## katie

I think I'm going to start a 'Long hair - hot! Short hair - not!' thread full of men


----------



## bigpurpleduck

katie said:


> I think I'm going to start a 'Long hair - hot! Short hair - not!' thread full of men



 Yuck!


----------



## katie

bigpurpleduck said:


> Yuck!



Haha I like long hair!


----------



## PhilT

Morena Baccarin who plays Anna in the new series of 'V' looks hot with short hair.


----------



## Northerner

PhilT said:


> Morena Baccarin who plays Anna in the new series of 'V' looks hot with short hair.



Indeed! I just added her a few posts up!  I was really surprised to find out she was in Firefly as I really loved that series but didn't recognise her as her hair was long in that!


----------



## PhilT

Northerner said:


> Indeed! I just added her a few posts up!  I was really surprised to find out she was in Firefly as I really loved that series but didn't recognise her as her hair was long in that!


 
I skipped a few pages so missed the pics you put up of her.


----------



## Northerner

PhilT said:


> I skipped a few pages so missed the pics you put up of her.



No problesms - always happy to see another picture of her!


----------



## runner

katie said:


> I think I'm going to start a 'Long hair - hot! Short hair - not!' thread full of men



I'm with you on that one - to a degree.  I like long hair and still think it looks good on Robert Plant, but Eric Clapton looks better with shorter, I don't like the bob.  And stringfellow, well, he's just disgusting on all counts!!  generally, longer hair looks better on younger men.  Russel Brand, and the guy from the League of Gentleman, to name a few 

some men with no hair look great too - (wax on, wax off!)


----------



## Flutterby

runner said:


> I'm with you on that one - to a degree.  I like long hair and still think it looks good on Robert Plant, but Eric Clapton looks better with shorter, I don't like the bob.  And stringfellow, well, he's just disgusting on all counts!!  generally, longer hair looks better on younger men.  Russel Brand, and the guy from the League of Gentleman, to name a few
> 
> some men with no hair look great too - (wax on, wax off!)



Lol Robert Plant lives locally and I walked past him the other day and didn't even notice.  Hubby said, "that was Rob Plant"  I think he looks a bit of a mess!!


----------



## runner

Flutterby said:


> Lol Robert Plant lives locally and I walked past him the other day and didn't even notice.  Hubby said, "that was Rob Plant"  I think he looks a bit of a mess!!



I suspect husband is just jealous


----------



## katie

Teehee: http://www.youtube.com/user/funnies...Us&feature=pyv&ad=7307238105&kw=simon amstell


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Teehee: http://www.youtube.com/user/funnies...Us&feature=pyv&ad=7307238105&kw=simon amstell



Haha! I saw this on the telly a few days ago - I think Simon was being interviewed on Breakfast. He's right of course - those short-haired girls are just misleading boys like me!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Haha! I saw this on the telly a few days ago - I think Simon was being interviewed on Breakfast. He's right of course - those short-haired girls are just misleading boys like me!



It is very true, made me laugh 

I saw him on breakfast, he made a joke about russell watson's brain tumour


----------



## katie

Ive found a new girl for you northe   Was just watching a film called Brothers and noticed Carey Mulligan, I recognised her from Wall Street aswell:

Long hair:






Meh nothing special.
Short hair:






Hot! I want to look like her


----------



## Northerner

Very impressive dimples!


----------

